# Zukunft im Schwarzwald???



## keroson (9. Juni 2007)

also, ich hatte heute mal mit einem hochrangigen Forstmann ein Gespräch, über die Probleme der hiesigen Mtbiker...

also Problem Nr.1 ist ja die 2Meter Regelung, somit ist jedes fahren auf S-Trails nicht erlaubt.
Diese Regelung wird sich auch in Zukunft wohl kaum ändern, weil
es auf S-Trail, leider immer wieder Ärger mit Wanderern gibt. 

Die einzige Lösung für das Problem ist ein seperates Trailnetz, auf dem NUR Mtbiker fahren dürfen.

Ob man so ein Netzt nicht aufbauen kann wurde auch schon beim Auschildern von Mtbike Strecken (sind ja meistens Waldautobahnen) durch den Naturpark Schwarzwald diskutiert.

Probleme:
1. Finanzierung: Bauen von neuen Strecken kostet Geld...
2. Rießen Aufwand: Es muss jemand geben der das ganze organisiert, koordiniert, der Strecken plant, Karten erstellt, etc... nur wer macht das?
3. Waldbesitzer: leider gehört der Wald nicht dem Land, und es gibt immermal wieder Waldbesitzer die sagen: Nein, nicht durch meinen Wald. 
4. Immer extremer, immer schwieriger, mehr Adrenalin: wenn sowas da ist, gibt es immer noch Leute dennen es irgendwann zu Langweilig ist, und die dann einfach auf eigene Faust weiter bauen.

Lösungen:
-zu 1: Finazierung, evtl. Sponsoren, ausserdem vielleicht eine Trailkarte die man kaufen muss, am Erlös werden z.B. auch Waldbesitzer beteiligt, ausserdem Unfall, bzw. Haftpflichtversicherung falls etwas passiert
-zu 4:Wenn das Netzt groß genug ist, wird es hoffendlich geug Trails geben, so das einem nicht Langweilig wird, für die ganz extremen gibt es ja auch noch Todtnau... 
zu2: es müssen Biker gefunden werden die bereit sind, sowas ehrenamtlich Aufzubauen, natürlich immer in Absprache mit Waldbesitzer, Forstbehörde, Naturpark und NABU
zu3: es wird wohl immer Waldgebiete geben, die man nicht befahren kann, aber wenn man Waldbesitzern ne kleine Entschädigung zahlt (stichwort: Trailkarte) sind sie vielleicht leichter dazu zu Bewegen, ein Teil ihres Walde für MTbiker zugänglich zu machen.



so ich will hier einfach mal ne Diskussion anregen, ich denke die Möglichkeit sowas aufzubauen ist auch von Behördenseite gegeben, wenn sich nur die richtige Leute finden, die bereit sind dort Zeit und Arbeit zu investieren. Klar, wenn es hier Leute gibt, die sich spontan dazu bereiterklären wär das natürlich super, aber als Biker müssen wir auch intern ein Konzept ausarbeiten, das funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Cook (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Keroson!

Dein Engagement ehrt dich! Aber schon die Problemlösung zeigt, was für ein Grundproblem hier eigentlich zu solchen Blüten führt: das Wegerecht, das es nur in den Köpfen gibt!
Dass MTBiker Wege kaputt machen und die Landschaft erodieren dürfte mittlerweile ausdikutiert sein und ins Reich der Fabeln gehören. Also geht es hier nur um Rechthaberei, die sich auf "älteren Rechten" (Wanderer) beruft. Und auf dieser Grundlage werde ich mich an keiner Diskussion mehr beteiligen. Die wirkliche Lösung ist eine Entspannung des Konfliktes zwischen den Waldnutzern, also den Bikern, Wanderern und Waldbesitzern. Ist das gelöst, braucht man um eine "Gettoisierung" der Biker oder um einen eintrittspflichtigen Erlebnispark Schwarzwald keinen müden Gedanken mehr verschwenden. Wäre ohnehin das Übelste was ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bähr83 (9. Juni 2007)

Hört sich natürlich gut an aber ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich nötig bzw. übertrieben. Ich glaube, dass das Zusammenleben von Bikern und Wanderern viel besser funktioniert als alle zugeben wollen. 99,9% aller Biker halten sich mutmaßlich nicht an die Zweimeterregel. Dafür passiert erstaunlich wenig. Ich halte es für besser, die Leute auf ihre Verantwortung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aufmerksam zu machen. 
Ich glaube auch, dass vom Durchschnittsbiker wenig Gefahr ausgeht da die Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit meistens auf Grund mangelnder Technik nicht allzuhoch ist (wie bei mir ). Schwieriger ist das schon mit der DH-Fraktion. Auf Wanderwegen DH fahren ist nicht gut. Aber man sollte den Leuten eine Chance geben ihre Fähigkeiten im Streckenbau auszuleben. 
Es gibt zum Beispiel beim Kybfelsen alte Trails die zuwuchern und nicht gepflegt und benutzt werden. Es wäre doch eine Möglichkeit den Bikern eine Genehmigung zu erteilen, diese Wege wieder herzurichten und zu beschildern.
Ein ganzes Netz aufzubauen geht am Bedarf vorbei und wenn es vorhanden ist, wird es wahrcheinlich auch nur zusätzlich zu den anderen Trails genutzt. Ich glaube da ändert sich nichts in der Praxis.


----------



## waldman (9. Juni 2007)

wir waren auch schon beim forstamt und hatten ein langes gespräch mit dem revierförster vom rosskopf und dem sozialbeauftragten.
unsere idee war es eine bereits bestehende ausgeschilderte mtb-strecke herzurichten. 
beim gespräch klang das alles auch noch ganz positiv. dann debattierte aber das gesamtforstamt drüber und im endeffekt kam raus dass es zur zeit so was nicht geben werde.
wer will kann sich per pm melden und ich werde ihm die mail schicken.

hauptaussage war dass es mit der haftung probleme gibt da die stadt allein voll haftet. außerdem haben wir biker keine lobby und auch kein vitamin b bei den hohen tieren der stadt. der sozialbeauftragte hat dann noch geschrieben wir sollten beim FWTM oder ähnlichem beziehungen aufbauen und es dann nochmal versuchen.
Zitat aus der Mail:


"Wir empfehlen Ihnen, Partner wie beispielsweise die FWTM GmbH zu gewinnen und Allianzen ggf. mit weiteren Interessierten zu suchen, um über entsprechende Lobbyarbeit und Kontakt zu Bürgevereinen oder Fraktionen des Gemeinderates ein gesamtstädtisches Interesse zu schaffen. Sollte dies gelingen, ist ggf. eine Bereitschaft der Stadt zur Trägerschaft einer solchen Strecke gegeben und eine Umsetzung denkbar. Derzeit sehen wir dies jedoch nicht."

noch ein grund war auch das fehlende geld. obwohl wir gesagt haben dass die strecke per eigenleistung hergerichtet werde. (was auch kein problem gewesen wäre)

@keroson: hast du connections zum cube team ? (du fährst ja dafür oder nich ? ) die könnt man dafür doch sicher auch begeistern. wäre nich schlecht ein paar bekannte jungs im boot zu haben.


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Juni 2007)

Es gibt dazu eine aktuellen Antrag im Landtag B-W Mountainbiking  Verträgliche Waldnutzung durch freiwillige
Selbstvereinbarungen oder Änderung des Waldgesetzes
herbeiführen


----------



## lemma (9. Juni 2007)

mich kümmert das alles nicht, fahre wo es mir gefällt, wanderer grüß ich immer freundlich, polizisten hab ich im wald noch nie gesehen


----------



## waldman (9. Juni 2007)

lemma schrieb:


> mich kümmert das alles nicht, fahre wo es mir gefällt, wanderer grüß ich immer freundlich, polizisten hab ich im wald noch nie gesehen



dann musst hier auch nicht reinschreiben  

das hier soll was konstruktives werden. so machts auf mich jeden fall den anschein.


----------



## bähr83 (9. Juni 2007)

Zitat Keroson: Die einzige Lösung für das Problem ist ein seperates Trailnetz, auf dem NUR Mtbiker fahren dürfen.

Ich glaube dies ist genauso realistisch wie ein Trailnetz auf dem nur Wanderer unterwegs sind. 
Da hält sich doch kein Schwein dran.

Ich finde die Sache als solches gut aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller, das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen und sich für eine Generelle Abschaffung der Zweimeterregel einzusetzen?

Aus meiner Sicht hat sich das Zusammenleben von Wanderen und Bikern bewährt. Hatte zumindest nie Probleme. 

Wie gesagt für die Abfahrtsfreaks ist ne extra Strecke sinnvoll und wünschenswert aber die breite Masse betrifft das eher nicht.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2007)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Bähr, ein separates Wegenetzt wird auch bewandert, genauso wie Biker weiterhin die normalen Wege benutzen. In Bad Wildbad lassen sich Wanderer ja noch nichtmal von "Achtung Lebensgefahrt - Wandern verboten" Schildern aufhalten und laufen auf den Downhillstrecken rum. 

Aber insgesammt redest du hier von einem Projekt bei dem du diverse Vereine und Clubs als Unterstützung brauchst. Da ist Man-Power gefragt. Die DIMB Aktion "Open Trails" würde auch dazu passen. 

Ich persönlich wohne gerade in der Pfalz und gehöre zur DH-Fraktion. Aber Probleme haben wir hier so gut wie keine, trotz 2m Regel! Am Wochenende sollte man halt spezielle Hauptwanderrouten meiden (Wanderparkplatz - Hütte). 

Deswegen meine Frage, wieso du Keroson diese Aktion ausrufst? Hast du öffters Probleme, oder bist du einfach nur absolut Gesetzestreu?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. Juni 2007)

Sehe das auch so, getrennte Wegenetze wären das Ende der nunmehr zwanzigjährigen Bergradepoche im schwarzen Wald.
Schaut euch nur die ausgewiesenen Routen an .
Die Annahme, das schmale Wege konfliktträchtig sind, ist genau so alt wie falsch, weil nun einmal auf schmalen Wegen gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unumgänglich ist. 
Für den FR/DH Bereich entwickelt sich die Sache in eine etwas andere Richtung, zusätzliche ausgewiesene Strecken wären zB am Schauinsland durchaus sinnvoll.
Der Weg dahin führt sicher mangels Kohle über eine politische Willensbildung Sport/Jugend und über Eigenleistung.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2007)

Noch ein Gedankenanstoß: In Konfliktregionen in der Schweiz wird vermehrt darauf gebaut spezielle Biketrails zu bauen, statt wie in Deutschland einfach Polizisten am Ende von Wanderwegen aufzustellen. Aber dafür muss jemand Geld in die Hand nehmen und zum anderen die Versicherungsfrage klären. In der Schweiz ist das einfacher, da jeder Radfahrer verpflichtet ist eine Velovignette zu kaufen und diese versichert den Fahrer!

Ich sehe nur Handlungsbedarf in Konfliktzohnen, also wo große Menge Wanderer auf große Mengen Biker treffen und deren Mentalität eher griesgrämig ist. So sehe ich in KA und Umgebung ein wesentlich höheres Konfliktpotential als selbst auf der Kalmit, obwohl letzteres wesentlich höher Frequentiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. Juni 2007)

Wichtiger Punkt: Die Einschränkungen gelten immer und überall, potentiell heikel sind idR nur die Regionen 45 Gehminuten um Parkplätze herum, Sonntags von 11:00 bis 16:00 Uhr und nur bei schönem Wetter.
Hab schon mal an eine Karte mit den HotSpots gedacht, hat aber wenig Zweck, wer sich dran halten würde ist auch so schon umsichtig.


----------



## jever (10. Juni 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Die Annahme, das schmale Wege konfliktträchtig sind, ist genau so alt wie falsch, weil nun einmal auf schmalen Wegen gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unumgänglich ist.


Richtig ist, dass auf schmalen Wegen gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme unumgänglich ist. Falsch ist Deine Annahme schmale Wege seien nicht konfliktträchtig -- genau diese kleinen Wege sind immer wieder Anlass für SEHR heftig vertretene Meinungen und endlose Diskurse über 'wer darf was wo und wie' ! Gerade zB auf den Wegenetzen am Kybfelsen und am Rosskopf.



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Für den FR/DH Bereich entwickelt sich die Sache in eine etwas andere Richtung, zusätzliche ausgewiesene Strecken wären zB am Schauinsland durchaus sinnvoll.


Hier tut mE Aufklärung Not.
Die DH Fahrer scheinen so manches mal zu vergessen das jederzeit auch andere Wegnutzer, sei es 'normale' MTBler oder Wanderer (entweder bergaufwärts oder anders rum), hinter dem nächsten Eck auf ihrer 'persönlichen' DH-Spur sein könnten!

Am Schauinsland gibt's die Rollerstrecke, nichts wirklich spannendes für normale MTBler als auch für DHler. Problematisch ist zu gewissen Tageszeiten und Witterungsbedingungen hingegen die Route Kohler Hau - Sohlacker.

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit Fussgängern und Nordic Walkern im schwarzen Wald eher freundlich und nachgiebig umgehen sollte und bergab gerade beim hinfahren zu einer Gruppe oder Einzelner selbiger Wegenutzer die Bremse frühzeitig ziehen sollte und zudem beim passieren einen freundlichen Gruss oder ein Dankeschön formulieren sollte.


----------



## waldman (10. Juni 2007)

Dass es keine Konflikte gibt ist DEFINITIV falsch !!

Ich selbst hatte bisher auch nur kleinere diskussionen. (Die meist beim hoch fahren)
Weil wenn man runter fährt gibts meistens keine Zeit zum diskutieren. Auch wenn man so wies sich gehört langsam macht und schön grüßt. So kommt es nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen zum Konflikt, da einfach keine Zeit ist.

Beim Sozialbeauftragten des Forstamts rufen pro Wochenende etliche Leute (natürlich meist Wanderer) an und beschweren sich. Brennpunkte sind die Routen Schauinsland -> Kybbfelsen -> Freiburg und Kandelhöhenweg.
Deshalb hat das Forstamt letztlich auch die Schilder: "Nehmt Rücksicht" aufgehängt.
Die 2-Meter Regel hat mit der Situation nix mehr zu tun. Es würd sich auch nix ändern wenn sie nicht da wäre. Die Konflikte gibt es meist nicht weil man auf dem Weg nicht fahren darf (deshalb gibts eigentlich wenn dann nur blöde kommentare; "der weg is aber nich 2 Meter breit") sondern weil man zu Fuß erschrickt wenn ein Biker ankommt. Da kann der auch relativ langsam fahren.

Die ganze Sache auf die DH/FR- Fraktion zu schieben bringt uns nicht weiter. Klar wird man bergab schneller mit so nem Bike. Und klar ist auch dass die DH/FR-Fahrer eher mal ein Rad ab haben als der normalo.
Nun werden es aber mit der Zeit immer mehr Leute mit Enduro/FR/DH-Bikes die die Berge runter fahren. Da wird man nix machen können.

Aber ich glaub es bringt mehr wenn wir uns überlegen welche Einflussstarken Vereine/Ämter wir für unser Vorhaben begeistern können.


----------



## bähr83 (10. Juni 2007)

@Jever: 
Die Rollerstrecke ist ein gutes beispiel. Bei einer Tour dort hatte eine Familie ihr Picknick auf der Strecke abgehalten und ihre Decke nach einer Kurve quer über den Trail verlegt. Ich bin quer durch ihr Picknick gerauscht und habe einige Becher überfahren (das Kind konnten sie zum glück noch festhalten).
Ist nicht repräsentativ, macht aber deutlich, dass Schilder weder von allen Bikern noch von allen Wanderern gelesen oder eingehalten werden.

@waldman: Über die Konflikte gab es schon Artikel und Leserbriefe in der BZ. Aber ich selbst habe davon noch nie was mitbekommen wenn ich da oben unterwegs war. Die Schuld an irgendawas den Freeridern zuzuschieben ist nicht richtig. Das Konfliktpotetial betrifft den Breitensport. Gibt es Erhebungen wie viele Biker da unterwegs sind? Würde schätzen, dass ein Drittel der Wegbenutzer auf dem Rad unterwegs sind. Dass immer mehr Leute mit Enduro/Fr Bikes unterwegs sind ist ein technischer Fortschritt des Sports aber nicht unproblematisch und nicht verhinderbar. Die Lösung mit den Trails ist sinnvoll, kann ich mir aber nicht fächendeckend vorstellen sondern eher als Brennpunktmaßnahme.


----------



## waldman (10. Juni 2007)

das mit der Brennpunktmaßnahme seh ich genau so.

Eine Abfahrtsstrecke vom Kybbfelsen und eine vom Rosskopf und es wäre schon viel geleistet. Und zwar eine Strecke die für alle geeignet ist und ab und an gewartet wird.
Klar laufen da dann auch Leute rum. Die wissen dann aber eher dass sie sich auf Gegenverkehr einstellen müssen.
In Zürich hats auch geklappt. Die haben mehrere Bike Trails vom Üttliberg runter.

Also denk ich dass wir das in Freiburg auch hinbekommen müssten.
Hat jemand Beziehungen zur FWTM GmbH (Freiburg Wirtschaft Touristik und Messe) ?
Wenn der Touristik Verband dahinter steht wird die Stadt schon nicht mehr doof rum machen.


----------



## eL (10. Juni 2007)

das es immer mehr enduristen und dummhiller gibt daran ist die marketingmaschinerie der radsportindustrie schuld welche millonen mit ihren mehr oder minderwertigen fahrädern an uns verdient. die könnten ja mal nen paar cent locker machen um den flurschaden zu bereinigen die ihre verkauften produckte anrichten.

die familie die mitten auf der dummhillstrecke campiert gehört in die geschlossene da sie nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch ihre umwelt in gefahr bringt. Gefährlicher eingriff in den waldverkehr..... 3 punkte und ein monat waldverbot.

solch velovignette ist eine saubere idee. eine art haftpflicht für fahräder find ich genial. dadurch sind die gemeinden entlastet. ich find es stumpfsinnig ne gemeinde verantwortlich zu machen wenn sich ein vollspaten auf deren wege abmault weil der zudummzu ist. 

AAABER seitwann übernehmen wir deutschen regelungen welche die schweizer seit jahren erfolgreich praktizieren??? da sind wir viel zu arrogant zu.

in der letzten MB war die rede davon die 2m regel zu kippen.... kam von einem spd mann. Ich glaube nicht das sich diese erzkonservative stockkatholische schwarze regierung von dem was sagen lässt.

aber die hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juni 2007)

@el: Die Eingabe war iim ersten Lauf ein ziemlich kalter, weil man vorher hätte ermitteln können das es ausgewiesene Strecken gibt, die freilich nix mit Bergradfahren zu tun haben und das die Gemeinden bereits mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage die Möglichkeit haben Strecken unter der Regelbreite auszuweisen.

@all: Ich hab eigentlich nie Ärger, fahre allerdings betont antizyklisch was das Rotsockenaufkommen betrifft und bremse fast immer auf Schritttempo ab.
Die Annahme das die gemeinsame Nutzung schmaler Wege zu Konflikten führen muß, bleibt jedoch falsch. Entscheidend ist das Verhalten der Nutzer.
Ändert nix daran, dass man sich für stadtnahe Reviere und Abfahrtsbetonte
Routen und Nutzer Angebote überlegen sollte.


----------



## Jonez (10. Juni 2007)

Gestern bin ich auf ner normalen Forststraße von nem Rentner-Wanderclub angeschnauzt worden. Bin extra mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an die Gruppe rangefahren, einer erschrickt natürlich halb zu tode und das Geschrei geht los!

In erster Linie fände ich es sinnvoller für Kontaktaufnahme, Aufklärung und Gesprächsmöglichkeiten zwischen Wanderern und Bikern zu sorgen, da sich meistens ältere Mitbürger durch Biker gestört fühlen. 
Vermutlich macht ihnen dieses Sportgerät auf ihren Wegen angst, da es das früher nicht gab  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Cook (10. Juni 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich auf ner normalen Forststraße von nem Rentner-Wanderclub angeschnauzt worden. Bin extra mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an die Gruppe rangefahren, einer erschrickt natürlich halb zu tode und das Geschrei geht los!
> 
> In erster Linie fände ich es sinnvoller für Kontaktaufnahme, Aufklärung und Gesprächsmöglichkeiten zwischen Wanderern und Bikern zu sorgen, da sich meistens ältere Mitbürger durch Biker gestört fühlen.
> Vermutlich macht ihnen dieses Sportgerät auf ihren Wegen angst, da es das früher nicht gab
> ...




Genau erkannt! Bei Gruppen gibt es immer ein paar mit einer "dummen Labb". Muß am Revierverhalten der Männchen liegen.
Meine wirklich schon langjährigen Erfahrungen mit dummlabernden Wanderern sind die, dass es fast ausschliesslich Sonntagswanderer aus weiter entfernten Regionen handelt, die JETZT AM SONNTAG das Recht auf Ruhe und Entspannung haben, und alle müssen sich daran gefälligst halten! Oder alternativ sind es Kurgäste, die ja schliesslich die Gemeinde durch ihren Urlaub unterstützen. Die Einheimischen kennt man entweder, oder der Druck sich gerade jetzt und heute in vollkommener Ruhe erholen zu müssen ist wesentlich geringer und die Begegnung dadurch entspannter.

Mittlerweile hat sich die Lage aber weiter entspannt, da nicht mehr nur die "Linke-Grünen-schlecht erzogene Jugend-Alternativ-Szene" Mountainbike fährt, sondern auch Wanderer, Förster, und Schwarzwaldvereinsler. Trotzdem ist immer noch genügend Zündstoff im Thema.

Meiner Meinung wird sich der Konflikt irgendwann rauswachsen und das Thema wird dann gegessen sein. Dass es immer militant-braune Wanderer gibt, wird an dieser Entwicklung nichts ändern. Nerven tun mich Wanderer trotzdem, weil die meisten mit einer Hackfresse durch die Gegend laufen und dadurch zeigen, wieviel Spaß sie an der Sache haben ;-)


----------



## bähr83 (10. Juni 2007)

Hier werden sehr enge Verknüpfungen von politischer Einstellung und Hobby gezogen ich  finde das geht an der Realität vorbei bzw sind klischees.

Wahr ist allerdings, dass MTB ein immer breiteres Publikum anspricht, vielleicht sogar schon immer breitensport wahr.

Vielleicht sollte man mal schauen, wer von den zuständigen Behörden (FWTM)selbst MTB fährt. Da wird man bestimmt einige finden.

Fraglich warum es keine Bikelobby gibt. Vielleicht weil es bis jetzt keine gebraucht hat, weil es in der Praxis nie Probleme gab. MTB ist kein Nieschenprodukt wenn es da plötzlich Einschränkungen (Politik setzt 2Meter auf den Trails durch) würden die sich sicher zu Wort melden.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juni 2007)

@cook: Das mit dem Auswachsen hatte ich auch gehofft....bis die FW immer länger wurden. Für die Tourenfahrer mögen Sozialisationsprogramme a la Fair on Trails ausreichen, aber für die FR/DH Fraktion müßen auf kurz oder bald eigene Strecken her. Fair on Trails und Fullfacehelm harmonieren nämlich nicht so recht 

@Freiburger, laut denk Modus: Todtnau ist schlecht zu erreichen, ein vergleichbares Angebot am Hausberg könnte und würde erheblich besser genutzt werden. Bahn ist da und (Roller-) Streckenbetreiber auch, so what?


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @cook: Das mit dem Auswachsen hatte ich auch gehofft....bis die FW immer länger wurden. Für die Tourenfahrer mögen Sozialisationsprogramme a la Fair on Trails ausreichen, aber für die FR/DH Fraktion müßen auf kurz oder bald eigene Strecken her. Fair on Trails und Fullfacehelm harmonieren nämlich nicht so recht



Ich denke es ist falsch zu glauben das nur die FR/DH Fraktion eigene Strecken benötigt... Auch cc-ler müssen irgendwo Fahrtechnik üben, und all-mountain fun biker mögen es auch mal n Trail richtig zu heizen 

Bsp: Freiburg hat sich zu einem internationalen Traingsstützpunkt für CC/Marathon Profis entwickelt (liegt wohl an der guten Unterstützung mit Schnellmachern durch die Uni...;-), BTP) die würden sich alle über n paar gute Übungsstrecken freuen. (appropo, gerade die Pia Sundsted sollte solche Strecken öfter frequentieren, bergauf ist die echt n Hammer, aber bergab geht noch einiges ;-) )



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @Freiburger, laut denk Modus: Todtnau ist schlecht zu erreichen, ein vergleichbares Angebot am Hausberg könnte und würde erheblich besser genutzt werden. Bahn ist da und (Roller-) Streckenbetreiber auch, so what?



Strecken bauen ist leicht, aber wer zahlt wenn was passiert?? Die Haftpflicht ist und bleibt unser Hauptproblem



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> das es immer mehr enduristen und dummhiller gibt daran ist die marketingmaschinerie der radsportindustrie schuld welche millonen mit ihren mehr oder minderwertigen fahrädern an uns verdient. die könnten ja mal nen paar cent locker machen um den flurschaden zu bereinigen die ihre verkauften produckte anrichten.



Die Radsportindustrie hat siche ein großes Interesse daran, das mehr Mtb-Strecken ausgewiesen werden, den desto mehr sich sowas in das Bewusstsein von ottonormal drängt, desto mehr Bikes wird sich ottonormal kaufen



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> solch velovignette ist eine saubere idee. eine art haftpflicht für fahräder find ich genial. dadurch sind die gemeinden entlastet. ich find es stumpfsinnig ne gemeinde verantwortlich zu machen wenn sich ein vollspaten auf deren wege abmault weil der zudummzu ist.



Genau so war mein Vorschlag auch gemeint. Nur wird sich keiner so n Ding kaufen, wenn er nicht weiß, wo es Strecken gibt (--> Trailkarte), und wenn keine Strecken in der Nähe sind (--> größeres netzt im gesamten Naturpark)




			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Gedankenanstoß: In Konfliktregionen in der Schweiz wird vermehrt darauf gebaut spezielle Biketrails zu bauen, statt wie in Deutschland einfach Polizisten am Ende von Wanderwegen aufzustellen. Aber dafür muss jemand Geld in die Hand nehmen und zum anderen die Versicherungsfrage klären. In der Schweiz ist das einfacher, da jeder Radfahrer verpflichtet ist eine Velovignette zu kaufen und diese versichert den Fahrer!



...



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nur Handlungsbedarf in Konfliktzohnen, also wo große Menge Wanderer auf große Mengen Biker treffen und deren Mentalität eher griesgrämig ist. So sehe ich in KA und Umgebung ein wesentlich höheres Konfliktpotential als selbst auf der Kalmit, obwohl letzteres wesentlich höher Frequentiert ist.



Das Problem ist doch, dass an vielen Stellen wo manche Leute gerne Wandern, andere auch gerne Biken

Ich denke ich habe mich am Anfang nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Mit seperatem Wegenetzt meine ich, dass Waldautobahne etc. werden von allen genutz, Pfade und konfiktträchtige Wege werden nur von Wanderern benutz, aber es wird ein S-Trail daneben gebaut, der nur für Mtbiker zugelassen wird. Ausserdem können dann noch zusätzlich Strecken die wiederum nur für Mtbiker erlaubt sind, ausgewiesen und gebaut werden.

ich denke wenn man den Ämtern so einen Plan vorstellt, bei dem sie (dank Trailcard, und Sponsoren) weder für Haftpflicht, noch für das anlegen der Strecken aufkommen müssen, jedoch im Gegenzug Geld in die öffendlichn Kassen bekommen, dank Mtbike Tourismus (Karten, öffendlichkeitsarbeit, Bikebravo; ein 2. Gardersee wird keiner schaffen, aber n paar Touris werden schon kommen) und den damit verbundenen zusätzlichen Steuereinnahmen, dann werden die unter Umständen dem Vorhaben zustimmen, oder sogar Föredermittel zuschiessen.

Ps: die große ressonanz hier zeigt doch schon dass es immer wieder Konflikte gibt bzw. das nicht alle mit der aktuellen Situation zufreiden sind.


----------



## waldman (10. Juni 2007)

so also, ich würd das thema des threads umbenennen in die Suche einer Lösung der Haftungsfrage.

Ist hier jemand Jurist, bzw wer kennt sich diesbezüglich aus, wie man die Stadt aus der Haftung raus bekommt.

In Boppard geht das so:
Zitat:
*"Die von Ihnen beschriebene Strecke in Boppard liegt voll in der Trägerschaft der Stadt, die hierfür eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht hinsichtlöich des umgebenden Waldbestandes und der Anlage selbst hat. Das würde in der Praxis ein einmaliges Gutachten des deutschen Radsportverbandes über Sicherheit von Strecken und Anlagen sowie wöchentliche Kontrollen durch einen Sachverständigen bedeuten. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen wird die Strecke durch den Gemeindeversicherer, d. h. über die Versicherung der Stadt Boppard, versichert."*

Das kost aber Geld (so wie ich das verstehe), und das gibts (in Freiburg) nicht.
Könnte man dieses Geld über Sponsoren o.ä. beschaffen ?

zu konflikten:
heut aufm weg aufn kandel kam von einem wanderer wieder die geniale frage:
"Ihr wisset aber scho dass ihr uff dem weg itt fahre dörfet?"
genialste antwort die ich je gehört hab:
"tschuldigung wir haben uns verfahren"


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Juni 2007)

Zukunkf:

Du und ich sind hier mit unsere Bikes nicht Willkommen.
Es sind "Busvollweiber" um 75 Jahre gefragt, die sind im Schwarzwald gern gesehene Gäste. Die solltest Du nicht stören, die sind Deutschland!

Geldmangel?! Es wurden 1,7 MIL. Euros für beschilderung Murg/Enz eusgegeben. Es wurden die bereits vorhandene Schilder ersezt


----------



## eL (10. Juni 2007)

was ich nicht raffe ist:

wieso is der gemeine schwarzwaldtourist solch ein verklemmtes grisgrämiges AssHole.

wärend der gemeine pfälzer schmalspurwegbeschreiter die höflichkeit in person noch scherzend jederzeit bereit is platz  für uns waldvandalen zu machen.

von den ittakern red ich jetz mal nicht ;-)


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Zukunkf:
> 
> Du und ich sind hier mit unsere Bikes nicht Willkommen.
> Es sind "Busvollweiber" um 75 Jahre gefragt, die sind im Schwarzwald gern gesehene Gäste. Die solltest Du nicht stören, die sind Deutschland!
> ...



Wir leben halt in ner konservabadischen Gegend, die jedoch kleine Schritte in die richtige Richtung macht. Vor allem was den Tourismus angeht. Nach diesem hundsmiserablen Winter, der für den Tourismus nun wirklich net gut war (mit Aussnahme der Schneeinsel Fedlberg, wo dann alle hin sind...), kann es sich keine Gemeinde (zumindest hier oben im Hochschww) mehr leisten gegen ein Spaßbad (stichwort: Touristenfänger) zu stimmen, das zuvor noch als sinnlose Geldverschwendung abgestempelt wurde.

Und die Wanderer kamen schon immer und haben schon immer Geld gebracht... 

nordic walking wurde durch die Medien (Gewichtsprobleme) und den *DSV* zum absoluten Trend gemacht, und der DSV hat hier halt traditionel viele Unterstützer/Mitglieder.





waldman schrieb:


> so also, ich würd das thema des threads umbenennen in die Suche einer Lösung der Haftungsfrage.
> 
> Ist hier jemand Jurist, bzw wer kennt sich diesbezüglich aus, wie man die Stadt aus der Haftung raus bekommt.
> 
> ...



Sponsoren lassen sich wahrscheinlich schon finden, aber die wollen sich damit auch profilieren, es müssen möglichst viele deren Banner irgendwo mal zu sehen bekommen




eL schrieb:


> was ich nicht raffe ist:
> 
> wieso is der gemeine schwarzwaldtourist solch ein verklemmtes grisgrämiges AXXX.
> 
> ...



solche Antworten helfen uns leider nicht weiter, man kann den lieben langen Tag sachen einfach bemängeln, aber das man lösungen sucht und diese auch umsetzt, dazu gehört schon etwas mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe mich am Anfang nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Mit seperatem Wegenetzt meine ich, dass Waldautobahne etc. werden von allen genutz, Pfade und konfiktträchtige Wege werden nur von Wanderern benutz, aber es wird ein S-Trail daneben gebaut, der nur für Mtbiker zugelassen wird. Ausserdem können dann noch zusätzlich Strecken die wiederum nur für Mtbiker erlaubt sind, ausgewiesen und gebaut werden.



Separation funktioniert garantiert nicht, nicht funktionierende Beispiele aus anderen Bereichen gibt es genug. An jedem Boarderpark steht ein Schild, dass Skifahrer da nichts zu suchen haben. Das hindert die Stockdeppen aber nicht im Pflugbogen durch die Halfpipe zu gurken .


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

aber sie haben dazu kein recht, undd wenn irgendwas passiert ist es ganz sicher nicht unsere Schuld.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> aber sie haben dazu kein recht, undd wenn irgendwas passiert ist es ganz sicher nicht unsere Schuld.



Wenn du mit deinem Bike eine Wandervogelfamilie ausgelöscht hast, dann wird dir diese Argumentation nicht viel weiterhelfen.


----------



## keroson (10. Juni 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Bike eine Wandervogelfamilie ausgelöscht hast, dann wird dir diese Argumentation nicht viel weiterhelfen.



wie realistisch...
wenn ich einen von denen nach ner Kurve blöd anfahr und der wat abbekommt, wird er trotzdem für seinen Schaden selber aufkommen müssen.
(jednfalls dann, wenn wir es schaffen, das das Waldbegehungsgesetzt so geändert wird, das es Mtbikestrecken nur für biker vorsieht)

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein unterschied, als wenn sich irgendjemand (nach derzeitiger Gesetztlage) auf einem s-trail verletzt, weil ich vorbeigefahren bin (sei es auch nur deshalb, weil es/sie beim ausweichen ausgerutsch und sich was gebrochen hat...). Dafür bin ich voll Haftbar und kann zu Schmerzensgeld, Busgeld, etc... verklagt werden.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juni 2007)

Getrenntes Wegenetz steht leider den jetzigen Grundlagen des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes völlig entgegen. Ohne Not würde ich das nicht hergeben, denn dann liegt die Möglichkeit zu fahren oder nicht in den Händen vieler Leute. Waldbesitzer und Jäger warten doch nur drauf, dass sich die Wegebenutzer gegenseitig aus _ihrem _Wald kicken und/oder das Betretungsrecht verschwindet. Also: Finger weg, stattdessen die 2m Regel ob ihrer Tourissmusfeindlichen Wirkung kippen und für die FR/DH Fraktion und meinetwegen auch CCler zum trainieren auch mehr Parks einrichten.


----------



## bähr83 (10. Juni 2007)

Die Kombination am Schainsalnd aus Lift/Seilbahn und DH wäre schon toll. Hier wäre vielleicht der Betreiber des Rollerdh ein ansprechpartner.
Aber ich finde die MTBler sollten sich nicht als Outlaws sehen sondern als den durchschnittlichen Schwarzwaldtouristen. Ich fände dies eine gute Argumentstion da, gerade in Zeiten wo der Schnee knapp wird ein großes touristisches Potential im Radsport liegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Fremdenverkehrsamt dem Biken abgeneigt ist. Vielleicht sollte Freiburg mal auf andere Bikergemeinden schauen und lernen...


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

So, der Mod. ist aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück und nach einer Woche hier (ich war letztes Jahr auch schon da) darf ich mir erlauben zu sagen daß es in anderen Regionen anscheinend funktioniert, und in wieder anderen nicht.
Hier hat sich vor Jahren ein Privater Unternehmer Gedanken über die Nutzung der Lifte im Sommer gemacht. Heraus kam der Größte und abwechslungsreichste Bikepark Deutschlands wo sich Biker, Wanderer, Familien und alles auf 2 bzw.4 Beinen trifft und Spaß hat. Die Region verträgts gut und das Geld fließt. Jährlich wird (für Alle) erweitert.
**Ironiemodus AN* *Jedoch solange im Schwarzwald noch 2m Schnee jedes Jahr fällt muß man sich darüber wohl keine Gedanken machen. Auch eine "abweschlungsreiche" und total "preiswerte" Strecke in Todtnau reicht da ja völlig. **Ironiemodus AUS* *
Die Biker werden leider vielen Orts unterschätzt was deren Kaufkraft angeht. Solange geht der Badenzer halt woanders hin  

Dieser Beitrag wurde zum Nachdenken erstellt und soll KEINE Disskusion über nicht vorhandene Spaßmöglichkeiten nach sich ziehen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> also Problem Nr.1 ist ja die 2Meter Regelung, somit ist jedes fahren auf S-Trails nicht erlaubt.
> Diese Regelung wird sich auch in Zukunft wohl kaum ändern, weil
> es auf S-Trail, leider immer wieder Ärger mit Wanderern gibt.



Um mal wieder zum Ausgang zurückzukommen. Ich sehe auch das 2m Gesetz als Hauptproblem, insbesondere da es zu allgemein ist. Ich denke aber im Gegensatz, das dieses Gesetz irgendwann fällt.

Eine Regelung die das Radfahren in speziellen Wanderregionen einschränkt hingegen wäre OK. So haben wir ja z.B. schon eine 3m Regelung in Naturschutzgebieten. Auch im Naherholungsraum von Städten ist soetwas sinnvoll.

Im gesamten anderen Raum überwiegt ja mitlerweile die Nutzung der Wege durch MTBler. Es gibt gelegentlich Konflikte, die aber vergleichbar sind mit andern Nutzungskonflikten z.B im Strassenverkehr (z.B. Schwerlastverkehr auf Autobahnen). Deshalb sehe ich hier keinen besonderen Regelungsbedarf.

Was wir also brauchen ist eine Aufhebung des 2m Gesetzes und regionale Verbote in besonderen Gebieten. Dies wäre auch vom Aufwand einfach zu handhaben. 

Leider trickst uns der Gesetzgeber aus, indem er ein generelles 2m Verbot erlässt und darauf verweist, das die Gemeinden einzelen Trails freigeben dürfen. Damit ist er aus seine Verantwortung heraus, weiss aber, das der Weg der einzelnen Freigaben sehr aufwendig ist und nur in Einzelfällen gemacht wird. Die Eingabe an den Landtag war genau das was wir brauchten, wurde aber leider politisch mit diesen "Scheinargumenten" niedergestreckt.

Es mag OK sein einzelne seperate Trails zu bauen, z.B. in Konfliktzonen oder für die DH Fraktion. Denn für die DH ist ja nicht das 2m Gesetz das Problem, sondern das Sie eine gänzlich abgesperrte Strecke brauchen. 

Ein mehr oder weniger komplettes MTB Netz wir wegen des Aufwandes (Eigentumsrechte, Pflege, Haftung) nie kommen. Und je mehr wir ein eigenes Netz ausbauen, umso mehr werden wir von den normalen Wegen verdrängt.

Uns bleibt also nur
- gegen das 2m Gesetz anzugehen
- oder "illegal" weiterzumachen

Ich sehe auch das sich das Problem auswächst, da die meisten Waldnutzer mitlerweile beides betreiben. Selbst im Schwarzwaldverein ist da schon ein Umdenken und es wird auf Wanderführer Kursen gelehrt, wie man im Begegnungsfall Konflikte vermeidet. 

In einem ähnlich Thread hier fragte ich mal ob z.B. der DIMB etwas gegen das 2m Gesetz unternimmt. Die Resonanz war, das wir lieber "illegal" weitermachen sollten, als schlafende Hunde zu wecken. 



ciao heiko


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wie realistisch...
> wenn ich einen von denen nach ner Kurve blöd anfahr und der wat abbekommt, wird er trotzdem für seinen Schaden selber aufkommen müssen.
> (jednfalls dann, wenn wir es schaffen, das das Waldbegehungsgesetzt so geändert wird, das es Mtbikestrecken nur für biker vorsieht)
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall ein unterschied, als wenn sich irgendjemand (nach derzeitiger Gesetztlage) auf einem s-trail verletzt, weil ich vorbeigefahren bin (sei es auch nur deshalb, weil es/sie beim ausweichen ausgerutsch und sich was gebrochen hat...). Dafür bin ich voll Haftbar und kann zu Schmerzensgeld, Busgeld, etc... verklagt werden.


Ohoh... Da kennt sich aber jemand mit der deutschen Rechtsprechung nicht aus!  Wenn du nach einer Kurve jemanden überbügelst, der dort nix zu suchen hatte, ist dass total unentscheidend ob der dort sein durfte, du musst mit unterschiedlichen gefahren rechnen (dazu zählt auch ein umgefallener Kollege) und damit hast du grob fahrlässig gehandelt und bist dran. Dein zweites Beispiel ist allerdings eher richtig... Wenn er aus eigenem Verschulden stürzt (weil er sich erschreckt hat etc.) dann haftest du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Getrenntes Wegenetz steht leider den jetzigen Grundlagen des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes völlig entgegen. Ohne Not würde ich das nicht hergeben, denn dann liegt die Möglichkeit zu fahren oder nicht in den Händen vieler Leute. Waldbesitzer und Jäger warten doch nur drauf, dass sich die Wegebenutzer gegenseitig aus _ihrem _Wald kicken und/oder das Betretungsrecht verschwindet. Also: Finger weg, stattdessen die 2m Regel ob ihrer Tourissmusfeindlichen Wirkung kippen und für die FR/DH Fraktion und meinetwegen auch CCler zum trainieren auch mehr Parks einrichten.


 
Volle Zustimmung.

Ich habe 2001, als ich mit dem Mountainbiken begonnen hatte, auch gedacht, dass ein getrenntes Wegenetz besser ist.

Wer sich mit der Problematik beschäftigt, wird sehr schnell feststellen, dass gerade durch unser hohe Bevölkerungsdichte ein getrennte Wegenetzt zu mehr und heftigeren Auseinandersetzungen unter den einzelnen Waldnutzergruppen führen wird, weil jeder auf seinen Rechten bestehen wird.

Natürlich können durchaus lokale Wegsperrungen für alle Waldnutzergruppen oder in Ausnahmefällen eine empfohlene Radroute abseits des jeweiligen Wanderweges sinnvoll sein.

So ist das Ziel der "Fair on Trails"-Aktion der DIMB, allen Waldnutzergruppen aufzuzeigen, dass mit der Einstellung "Respekt erweisen - Respekt erwarten!" ein natur- und sozialverträgliches Miteinander möglich ist.

Die Reaktionen auf diese Aufklärungaktion der DIMB sind sehr gut. Gerade in den Lagern der Wandervereine erfolgt derzeit, wenn auch langsam, ein Umdenken.

Vorreiter ist hier der Sauerländische Gebirgsverein (www.SGV.de, knapp 50.000 Mitglieder). Durch konkrete Ansprache der lokalen Macher der DIMB IG Sauerland, durch die "Fair on Trails"-Aktion, aber auch mehrere Gespräche mit dem Geschäftsführer des SGVs (zuletzt mit mir am 03.06.2007 auf der DIMB-Hütten-Tour 2007) wurde eine Kooperation zwischen dem SGV und der DIMB beschlossen. 

Von gemeinsamen Touren über Ausbildung von SGV-Scouts durch die DIMB bis hin zu der großen Aufgabe, ein neues gemeinsames Wegenetz für das Sauerland zu planen und zu entwickeln. Diese gemeinsame Aufgabe ist notwendig geworden, da durch den Sturm Kyrill im Januar 2007 38.000 km von 43.000 km Wegenetz zerstört worden sind.

Die Devise muss und wird zukünftig miteinander statt gegeneinander heißen.

VG Martin


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Devise muss und wird zukünftig miteinander statt gegeneinander heißen.



Kann mich deinem Beitrag nur anschliessen. Gegeneinander darf nichtmal als Gedanke im Kopf entstehen, andernfalls ist der Sinn des MTB Sports verfehlt


----------



## horstj (11. Juni 2007)

Die forderung nach exclusiven Strecken jenseits von Bikeparks wird sicher nie realisiert, da es immer eine Abwägung zugunsten allgemeiner Interessen gegen Partikularinteressen geben wird. Jeder kann wandern (fast zumindest), aber nicht jeder kann mountainbiken.

Unklar ist mir, warum die Hinweise der Freiburger Stadt oben nicht ernster genommen werden. Angesichts des europäischen Wettbewerbsdrucks im Tourismus wird es nach verbreiteter Meinung (und ersten Referentengeschreibseln) zu einer regionalen Regelungshoheit (statt pauschaler landesweiter Gesetze) kommen. Und in Freiburg wird der Gemeinderat hier weitgehend entscheidend sein und die FWTM ist die einzige Stelle, die substantielle inhaltiche Vorlagen wird machen können. Wenn sich Lobbyarbeit lohnen kann, dann an diesen beiden Punkten und bei den Forstämtern. Denn Entscheidungen in D-Landen dürften dann entlang dreier Linien fallen:
- touristischer Profit
- konfliktfreie Nutzung
- Umweltschutz

Wenn Kommunen bei mindestens einer Linie Vorteile und bei beiden anderen keine Nachteile sehen, werden auch mtb freundliche Regelungen getroffen werden. Sonst nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juni 2007)

Ich habe gerade an unsere Touristinfo (die ich sehr gut kenne) eine Mail geschrieben mit dem Eingabe PDF als Anhang. Vieleicht bringt es was wenn ihr das auch bei euren Touristbüros macht. Kostet nur wenige Minuten Zeit.

ciao heiko

"

Hallo xxx (Touristinfo),

es gab kürzlich eine Eingabe, dass das 2m Gesetz für MTBler gestrichen werden soll. Leider wurde dies abgelehnt mit dem Argument, das die Kommunen einzelne Wege freigeben dürfen. Wie du weist ist dies in der Praxis wenig praktikabel und somit werden fast keine schmalen Wege zum MTB fahren freigegeben. Der MTBler sucht aber gerade diese Herausforderung und wie man an den Spuren erkennt, wird massenhaft "illegal" auf solchen Wegen gefahren. Es ist unbestritten, das es in sensiblen Gebieten Nutzungskonflikte gibt. Diese könnten ja lokal gesperrt werden. In den meisten Waldgebieten ist es aber mittlerweile so, das es mehr MTB Nutzer als Wanderer gibt. Das 2m Gesetz kriminalisiert also die meisten MTBler, auch die, die als Touristen unterwegs sind.

Ich sende dir mal das PDF der Eingabe mit der Bitte, die Problematik mal in den Tourismusverbänden zu diskuttieren und ggf. eine weiter Eingabe zu machen. Leite das doch einfach mal so an die befreundeten Tourismusbüros weiter. Den mit dem 2m Gesetz verprellt BW sich jede Menge MTB Touristen.
"


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön aber das "du" ist in Deutschland beim Schriftverkehr mit Behörden/Verbänden und so ziemlich allem anderen eher kontraproduktiv. Das mag innerhalb einer Interessengemeinschaft anders sein (wenn ich einen Biker aufm Trail treffe duze ich ihn auch) aber in diesem Fall würde ich lieber beim "sie" bleiben.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (11. Juni 2007)

@ eike: lies doch einfach auch den ersten Satz 

@ heiko: Inhaltlich weitestgehend richtig aber auch nicht unkritisch (massenhaft illegal - kann man ja sperren), dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber sollte sowas nicht besser zentral und mit oder gar über die DIMB laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> @ eike: lies doch einfach auch den ersten Satz



Ups, die Klammer ist doch bestimmt erst später eingefügt worden oder?


----------



## bähr83 (11. Juni 2007)

Die Frage ist, was überhaupt laufen soll. Ich habe das gefühl, dass es überhaupt kein einheitliches Interesse oder Bedarf in der Runde gibt. 
Der Großteil der Biker fährt jahrein jahraus ohne sich über irgendwas einen Kopf zu machen. Und er fährt gut damit, wenn man die Entwicklung des Sports anschaut.
Die Forderungen nach DHstrecken und Platz für CCtraining betreffen nur "Randgruppen" (nicht wertend gemeint). Viele normal Biker würden so eine DH strecke gar nicht fahren wollen.

Deshalb sollte man die Forderungen vielleicht konkretisieren und sagen:

Feiburg braucht als neue Touristische Attraktion eine DH-Strecke am Schauinsland. 

Das hätte einen überschaubaren Rahmen und wäre realistischer wie eine generelle Forderung nach einem Netz.

Was die Zweimeterregel Betrifft: Pfffff


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2007)

Freiburg würde einen Bikepark guttun. In jeder Hinsicht. Tourismus, Übernachtungen,etc...jedoch, so scheint, hat das Schwarzwalddorf (ironisch gemeint) das (noch) nicht nötig. Erst wenn die "alten" wegsterben und die Jungen nachziehen aber nicht mehr nur wandern wollen, dann....aber dann wird es zu spät sein. Wieso funktioniert das in einem Ort wie Bad Wildbad?
Wer schonmal da war kann nur den Kopf schütteln wenn sich Kiddies mit DH´lern und Rentner im Elektro Roller friedlich treffen. Es funktioniert!. Und Wildbad ist deutlich kleiner als Freiburg. Allein die Tatsache daß die Schauinslandbahn die Preise für Räder drastisch angezogen hat sagt mir persönlich alles.
Und was die 2m Regel betrifft: ich fahr seit 20 Jahren auf Trails damit, ohne Ärger. Auch das geht  

Einen großen Bikepark wäre definitiv das beste für Freiburg, jedoch sind die Kontakte zu den "verantwortlichen" nicht die die wir haben,oder?

Ich seh es doch schon was wir manchmal für "Probleme" haben mit unserem DirtPark. Der Alpenverein steht jedoch positiv hinter MTB und Freeride und so weiter. Ist schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## lengaijogi (11. Juni 2007)

Nur mal ein kleiner Gedanke:

Der Schauinsland bietet für einen nahe an Freiburg gelegenen Bikepark zu wenig Varianten, die an der Talstation zusammenkommen könnten. Ich denke, dass der Feldberg und dort vor allem das Areal auf der Pfahler Seite weitaus bessere Bedingungen bietet. Man sollte vielleicht mal den Bürgermeister von Feldberg kontaktieren. Der ist doch dabei den Tourismus in seiner Gemeinde auszubauen. Er wird auch bemerken, dass die ganzen neuen Liftanlagen mehr abwerfen, wenn sie nicht nur 2 Monate (in Zukunft vielleicht auch weniger) sondern den ganzen Sommer über laufen. Und wie schon vorher gesagt: MTBler sind ja ein zahlungskräftiges Publikum!

scheene grias,

jogi


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ups, die Klammer ist doch bestimmt erst später eingefügt worden oder?



Nee, die war von Anfang an da ;-)

Ich will hier auch keine sooo grosse Aktion starten, oder gar das ihr meinen Text genauso weiterleitet. Vermutlich sind zuviele Rechtschreibfehler drin.

Aber es soll eine Anregung sein, wie man immer wieder das Thema bei verschiedenen Personen und Behörden auf den Tisch bringt. Wir sind hier vom Verein immer in Kontakt mit unserer Touristinfo. Sei es bei der Beschilderung der Strecken des Naturparks oder das wir gerne eine CC-Strecke für die Jugend hätten oder das wir Touren für Touristen anbieten.  Eine e-Mail ist so schnell geschrieben und unsere Touristinfo hat mir schon geantwortet. Er hat sich gefreut das ich Ihm aktuelle Informationen zu dem Thema, das Ihn auch interresiert, geschickt habe. Ob er das jetzt gross weiterleitet weiss ich nicht, ich habe jedenfalls eine kleine Anregung gegeben.

ciao heiko


----------



## jever (12. Juni 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Freiburg würde einen Bikepark guttun. ...
> Erst wenn die "alten" wegsterben und die Jungen nachziehen aber nicht mehr nur wandern wollen, dann....aber dann wird es zu spät sein.
> ...
> Einen großen Bikepark wäre definitiv das beste für Freiburg...
> ...


Reden wir hier über OP "Zukunft im Schwarzwald", oder über Befindlichkeiten in Freiburg's Naherholungsumgebung, es scheint eher über letzters.
Hat alt oder jung sein etwas mit der Nutzung mit MTBs auf Pfaden kleiner als 2 Meter zu tun?

Wie schon hier im Therad formuliert, MTB ist ein Massenvergnügen geworden.
Folglich könnte ein Miteinander nicht ein Gegeneinander der verschiedenen Wegenutzer (so zB per Velo, per Pedes, per Pedes mit Stöcken) sinnvoll sein.

Zum Beispiel sind die Gemarkungen Freiburg (und Kirchzarten) auch  inzwischen international bekannt für ihre unmittelbar nahen und somit relativ schnell erreichbaren Wege oberhalb von 500 Hm bekannt.

Wanderer und Nordic Walker schätzen das genauso wie die meist schnelleren MTBler.

MTB Anhänger mittels der 2m Regelung zu krimisalieren hilft zwecks der schieren Masse (Breitensport) nicht. Das haben die meisten Interessensgruppen mittlerweile auch realisiert.

Doppelte Wegenetze für Zweibeiner und Zweiradler zum Beispiel am Rosskopf oder am Kybfelsen sind aufgrund von Finanzen und Unterhalt nicht wirklich realistisch.

DH/ FR stösst wegen der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten (bergab) in neue Sicherheits-Dimensionen. Hier könnten sicherlich entsprechend ausgewiessene Strecken zur 'Entspannung' beitragen.

Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre zum Beispiel am Rosskopf und am Kybfelsen wurde wohl verschlafen. Aber diese Beispiele zeigen wo's lang geht.

Das Velo im Wald ist nicht zu bannen. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Madraxx (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

Ich glaube der Ansatz ist hier falsch.

Der Schwarzwald ist eine Region die recht gut vom Tourismus lebt. Wenn man ein Konzept aufstellt und nachweisen kann, dass dieses von vielen genutzt wird, dann hat man die Touristiker und auch eine Handvoll Politiker hinter sich und auch wenn man nicht an bestimmten Gesetzen vorbei kommt, so finden sich vielleicht andere ähnlich gute Varianten.

Es macht dann schon einen Unterschied ob man als MTBler zum Forst geht oder jemand aus dem Tourismus. 


Das Problem ist tatsächlich, wie man diese Leute auf seine Seite bekommt, mit einem normalen Trail wie es alle anderen auch haben, wirds wahrscheinlich nix, da muss schon was sehr Innovatives her. Wir haben da etwas sehr geniales gefunden, aber das wäre für ein Gesamtprojekt was zwar MTB einschliesst, aber die verschiedenen Sportmöglichkeiten vereint. Wenn wir das einmal installiert haben, kann dass dann gerne auch anderweitig eingesetzt werden. 

Mad

http://www.outdoor-wandern.de/baden-wuerttemberg/63-wanderregionen/315-wandern-im-schwarzwald.html


----------



## marc (13. Juni 2007)

Madraxx schrieb:


> Wir haben da etwas sehr geniales gefunden, aber das wäre für ein Gesamtprojekt was zwar MTB einschliesst, aber die verschiedenen Sportmöglichkeiten vereint. Wenn wir das einmal installiert haben, kann dass dann gerne auch anderweitig eingesetzt werden.



Ich kann wieder nur auf Winterberg / Willingen / Wildbad / Bischofsmais / Innsbruck / Laax / Leogang / Saalbach usw.usw...verweisen. 

Alles Touriorte die vorher gut von Wintersport und Wanderern lebten jedoch die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und die "neue" Klientel  bedienen.
Komisch nur daß der Schwarzwald da so hinterherhinkt. Leider bringt es wohl wenig wenn eine Handvoll Biker dies Herrn Salomon vorschlagen würden...


----------



## xXwannabeXx (13. Juni 2007)

Ich selbst als gebürtiger Freiburger kann die ganze Diskussion nicht ganz verstehen,wahrscheinlich wegen mangelnder Erfahrung(ich fahre erst seit 2Monaten regelmäßig,davor 1 Jahrlang immer nur am WE).Wenn ich jedoch mal einen Wanderer treffe gehen diese eig. aus dem Weg und grüßen noch mit einem fröhligen "Hallo!" (wenn nich dann tu ichs eben ;D).Das einzigste was ich gemerkt habe ist ,dass die Anzahl der Wanderer doch stark abgenommen hat.Ich treffe in letzer Zeit nurnoch Jogger.
Und um noch einmal auf das Thema Pförster zurück zu kommen:
Gestern habe ich den örtlichen Pförster (Sternwald) mal wieder getroffen und mich mit ihm unterhalten.Er meinte auch ,dass "der Schaden" durch MTB'ler völlig überzogen wäre und es ihn so weit nicht stört.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber auch eine Menge Rücksichtloser MTB'ler (und meistens aus einer speziellen Richtung...).


----------



## waldman (13. Juni 2007)

mal schaun, wir in freiburg haben ja schon so ein paar ausgeschilderte bike trails.

die schwarze abfahrt vom rossi nach ebnet/jugendherberge dürfen wir evtl mit anliegern ausbauen.
forstamt war recht kooperativ. auch der revierförster war nicht vollends abgeneigt.
hier mal die aktuellste Mail:
die ganze Sache läuft schon seit anfang mai.

*"Hallo Herr Wasmer,

bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Antwort. Nach Rücksprache mit Herrn Burgbacher sind wir einer "kleinen" Lösung gegenüber offen solange keine Installationen erfolgen: Das bedeutet lediglich Erdbewegungen in geringem Umfang (Anlieger) aber keine Rampen, Schanzen, etc. und vor allem keine künstlichen Bauwerke. Seitens des Forstamtes sind hierfür jedoch keine finanzielen Mittel vorhanden. Lediglich im Bereich Beschilderung könnten wir tätig werden.

Bitte nehmen Sie hinsichtlich der Umsetzung bzw. der Abstimmung geeigneter Teilabschnitte des bestehenden Mountainbike-Streckennetzes Kontakt mit Herrn Thoma auf. Sobald sie konkrete Vorstellungen / Planungen haben, sollten wir nochmals einen Termin vereinbaren. Die Umsetzung steht bis dahin noch unter Vorbehalt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Andreas Schäfer
"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXwannabeXx (13. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> mal schaun, wir in freiburg haben ja schon so ein paar ausgeschilderte bike trails.
> 
> die schwarze abfahrt vom rossi nach ebnet/jugendherberge *dürfen wir evtl mit anliegern ausbauen.*




Wenn ihr mir Bescheid sagt wann würde ich gerne mithelfen! Wiehre ist zwar nicht gerade ums Eck ,aber ich würds versuchen.


----------



## bähr83 (13. Juni 2007)

Schwarze Abfahrt vom rosskopf? 
Hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Wo beginnt die?


----------



## waldman (13. Juni 2007)

vom gipfel aus den linken weg und im eck gerade aus des steile runter.
ist auch ausgeschildert. nummer drei schwarz.

oder du kaufst dir beim forstamt die karte. da sind alle ausgeschilderten bikewege drin.


----------



## h-walk (14. Juni 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Ich kann wieder nur auf Winterberg / Willingen / Wildbad / Bischofsmais / Innsbruck / Laax / Leogang / Saalbach usw.usw...verweisen.
> 
> Alles Touriorte die vorher gut von Wintersport und Wanderern lebten jedoch die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und die "neue" Klientel  bedienen.
> Komisch nur daß der Schwarzwald da so hinterherhinkt. Leider bringt es wohl wenig wenn eine Handvoll Biker dies Herrn Salomon vorschlagen würden...



Du hast einerseits völlig Recht, Marc...selbst im benachbarten (und bis dato äusserst bikefeindlichem) Österreich hat man Umdenken gelernt. Während anderorts in den Alpen Bikeregionen/Parks entstehen, schliessen diese Einrichtungen in Deutschland wieder (Hessen)...wenn ich allerdings das Publikum hier um die Ecke in Badenweiler so anschaue, dann muss ich schon sagen, dass es auch bedingt durch die demographische Entwicklung eine hohe, steigende Nachfrage nach "sanftem" Wandertourismus/Wellness gibt. Somit sind gerade die traditionellen Schwarzwaldorte keinesfalls auf Biker angewiesen...da distanziert man sich lieber lautstark und macht Boden bei der zahlungskräftigen Wunschklientel gut...

Greez
H.


----------



## lengaijogi (14. Juni 2007)

xXwannabeXx schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir Bescheid sagt wann würde ich gerne mithelfen! Wiehre ist zwar nicht gerade ums Eck ,aber ich würds versuchen.



ich wüde auch beim shapen helfen, hab immer so ab 20 uhr zeit! ihr könnt euch ja per pm melden.

gruß

jogi


----------



## waldman (17. Juni 2007)

heut steht im freiburger "Der Sonntag":
Zitat:
"Zu Konflikten zwischen Bikern und Wanderern kommt es heute nur noch selten. Sicher liegt das auch daran, dass viele einstige Skeptiker heute selber auf dem Rad durch den Wald fahren. *Mittlerweile hat die EU die über lange Jahre geltende "Zwei-Meter-Regel" wieder aufgehoben.* Danach war es verboten, auf Waldwegen, von weniger als zwei Metern Breite (...) mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren"

weiß da jemand was genaueres darüber ? bzw hat jemand die möglichkeit das zu prüfen ?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. Juni 2007)

Der Schlüssel liegt in der von dir ausgelassenen Stelle, da fehlt: *zu gehen* oder mit dem MTB zu fahren.
Was leider bedeutet, das der Autor mit ziemlicher Sicherheit frei von Sachkenntnis ist.
Eine andere Möglichkeit scheint mir verlockend: Artikel ausschneiden, laminieren und ab ans Bike damit


----------



## waldman (17. Juni 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel liegt in der von dir ausgelassenen Stelle, da fehlt: *zu gehen* oder mit dem MTB zu fahren.
> Was leider bedeutet, das der Autor mit ziemlicher Sicherheit frei von Sachkenntnis ist.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit scheint mir verlockend: Artikel ausschneiden, laminieren und ab ans Bike damit



die stelle hab ich mal weggelassen da sie sicher falsch ist. musst dabei auch lachen.  
grad mal dem nächsten wanderer sagen dass er da nicht gehen darf


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. Juni 2007)

warum eigentlich "keine rampen, schanzen oder ähnliches"?wenn's dumm läuft kanns einen ja auch so übel auf die ***** legen, ich seh da keinen großen unterschied. 
naja, wär aber trotzdem schonmal ein anfang, vielleicht wird a dann auch mehr draus, wenns gut läuft... 
...dranbleiben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (21. Juni 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> warum eigentlich "keine rampen, schanzen oder ähnliches"?wenn's dumm läuft kanns einen ja auch so übel auf die ***** legen, ich seh da keinen großen unterschied.
> naja, wär aber trotzdem schonmal ein anfang, vielleicht wird a dann auch mehr draus, wenns gut läuft...
> ...dranbleiben!!!



das mit den rampen und schanzen können wir am 29.6. bereden. liegt einfach an der beschissenen gesetzeslage in deutschland.

dranbleiben, genau meine meinung.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (11. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vielleicht etwas spät dran aber möchte eine Hilfe für euer Projekt auch anbieten.

Könnt euch gerne via PM bei mir melden...


----------



## Highländer BFH (2. Dezember 2007)

Keine Panik.

Tod gesagte leben länger. 

Ich bin zwar erst neu in der IBC dabei, habe aber schon lange mit MTB zu tun.

Glaubt mir es wird sich was tun. Schritt für Schritt immer nach vorn.


----------

